# CPB Exam



## ruthleverette10@att.net (Aug 4, 2014)

Scored low in Billing/Reimbursement, Coding and case analysis area on exam.  Can anyone offer any help to increase my chance of passing exam?

I did not pass my CPB exam


----------



## grabow (Aug 5, 2014)

One of our members is having difficulty also.  I contacted AAPC, but was told they have no training manuals, which is a shame.  

Keep studying and good luck.


----------



## llusitania01 (Aug 12, 2014)

I also am in the same position.  I did not due good on the last 50 questions and now I am trying to find some case analysis and I am having trouble.  Let me know if you find any samples of case studies and I will do the same!


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Aug 13, 2014)

Have any of you taken the CPB Course through AAPC? or Just the exam? 
If you are only sitting for the exam then I would recommend that you purchase the book 

Understanding Health Insurance Volume 11. This workbook is what is used in the course. 

Here is a link to Amazon where you can purchase it. I purchased this book and it was a GREAT Resource. 

http://www.amazon.com/Understanding-Health-Insurance-Billing-Reimbursement/dp/B0078ROWXE


FYI, If you haven't taken the CPB course, keep in mind that AAPC is having an August Special.


----------

